# Most reliable and efficient IT recruitment agencies in Melbourne?



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Hi:

I need a list of IT recruitment agencies in Melbourne that have good reputation and are reliable as well. I belong to System Administration/Engineering and have continuous 10 years experience.

I know, it is very difficult to have this list handy so therefore please recommend the agencies that you have already worked with.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Might be different in Perth, but I found a lot of companies are no longer using agents.

I also found the agents to be "not that good".

I'd suggest "do it yourself".


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

Hi Vanmost,

Did you find any recruitment agencies ?

Regards,
Jyoti


----------

